# Grill? what do you guys think..



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

I was planning on getting one of these for my car... i have a friend that lives in australia...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

these lights ass well but not sure if it will all fit.. it should right.. i mean its off of a sentra / pulsar from new zealand..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY!!! I want them both. Did U get prices? Ill send U the $$ to give to your friend....seriously...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah whats up...

you can;t show pics like that... my tounge is on the floor...
i need them...i need them now...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

I will let you guys know as soon as he answers me back.. i sent him an email already.... I'm gonna have his ass searching all over australia for parts for the lucino or pulsar or sentra..whatever you want to call it.. but do you guys know if they will bolt right on..or if you have to make some slight mods...I mean it is basically the same B-14 model.... cars.. that they come off of...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

we might need test dummies!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DANG !!! I WANT I WANT WANT WANT WANT !!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

so i take it i'm the only one who believes that b14's and n15's would have different headlight mounting positions? the light housing doesn't look as tall as ours either. just my thoughts though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

If that grill fits a 98 200sx i wanna know how much it is thats would be ILL!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the only difference is that the headlight is curved on the inside. And that grill is tight.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it looks nothing like the lights on my 99...
but you can make anything fit with a little $$$$


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

they are slightly different from the 95-7 style, and a lot different from teh 98/9. might need a hood, but getting the grill would help. look at www.knis-knacks.com they were selling the JDM clear headlights and said there was slight modification needed to make them fit. that might give you an idea


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*V i V i D 200sx*

The site is www.nis-knacks.com there is no K.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The grill looks like it may be able to bolt right on...BUT I dunno about the heads. It doesnt look that much different than ours. WIth a little extra $$$ to modify U should be alright.

It def. looks a lot easier and cheaper than fitting the Silvia heads I had in mind....

Just let us know what kind of money they are asking for. THe web page looks like they're a junkyard or sumting....so they cant tax too much...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

look closely, headlights arent going to fit.. the mounting positions are all wrong, and they are too small.. they wont fit, sorry guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

damn the homeboy said that he is gonna look for them and he will get back at me with the prices.... the grill should bolt right on your right.. and fuck it if the heads dont fit I will make them fit... shit if you can put skyline tails in a 200SX why cant you do this... shit if you could put silvia heads in a civic i dont see why you cant do this... fuck im gonna go ahead and still get them.. if its too much work.. i will just sell them to some one that owns a shop or something... peace..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

luvregals thats exactly how I feel.... Go for it yo It'll be worth it in the end. 

AND def. let us Know about the prices....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Grille will fit with no problem, but headlights are definently another story!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah it looks nothing like the lights on my 99...
> but you can make anything fit with a little $$$$ *


and sometimes a hammer too!! lol.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah the grill might bolt up but it also might not fit with our stock lights


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yeah the grill might bolt up but it also might not fit with our stock lights *


It will with the projectors though!


----------

